
Why Microsoft Is Under Fire from One of PC Gaming’s Most Important Publishers - aceperry
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/epic-games-calls-out-microsoft-pc-gaming-future
======
pgnas
Maybe it is about time developers take the risk and develop under Linux .. If
you build it they will come..

